# A6 is superb



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

As much as the A7 is near-perfect, I think the A6 might even be better. The design is absolutely beautiful. The front overhang is the only imperfection to my eyes. The entire thing is so low-slung and taught. Very, very nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

A7 is beautiful, but I prefer the A6 as well. It's a more conventional shape, which may not be as exotic as the A7 but the nose IMHO is actually better.


----------



## Tequila (Nov 15, 2005)

The new A6 is slightly more conventional when comparing to the A7 (I think I prefer the A7...), but both are equally impressive.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm really impressed by the weight. The 2.0T's EPA 25/33 is an impressive feat. I even like the way they equipped it. Lots of the advanced/luxury things you would expect from that class of car, and intelligent axing of some that are better served by the 3.0T or S6. Last time my car was in the shop, I fell in love with the A6 interior. The A4 pales.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*CVT*

The 2.0T engine would be ideal for me. I don't subscribe to this abundance of overwhelming power nonsense. Most of the driving I do is in the city to get to the highway, then cruising on the highway. 200hp is more than enough for all that.

What I don't like is the CVT.


----------



## Hoosierdub (Nov 17, 2011)

I would consider the 2.0T, but certainly not with a CVT. I'd even take FWD instead of AWD as long as I buy snow tires, but I could never drive a CVT. Did drive a 2012 A6 Premium Plus yesterday, AWESOME.


----------



## Rico1 (Feb 8, 2001)

Started to explore buying new cars, as 40-year SAAB owners who (for obvious reasons) must find a new make. I'm amazed to find that the A6 is apparently available with nothing but a CVT. I'm trying to decide if this is a deal-breaker or not....


----------



## A4Pike (Dec 18, 2005)

Rico1 said:


> Started to explore buying new cars, as 40-year SAAB owners who (for obvious reasons) must find a new make. I'm amazed to find that the A6 is apparently available with nothing but a CVT. I'm trying to decide if this is a deal-breaker or not....


Only if you buy the 2.0t... if you ge the 3.0 it comes with the tiptronic.


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

For all those who love the idea of an A6 2.0 TFSI and hate FWD or CVT, the *A6 2.0 TFSI is available this fall with quattro and Tiptronic*. That is all.


----------

